# Dorian 5C collet holder



## niner (Dec 23, 2009)

I scored a Dorian 5C collet holder (AXA size) on ebay. I put a bid down, never expect to win. I won anyway.

Here's a picture of it, and side by side shot with Aloris' 5C holder. I'm not sure to keep both, or sell one.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 23, 2009)

I would keep both - at least that is what I do :naughty:


----------



## niner (Dec 23, 2009)

Sure:naughty:

Other than beefier, Dorian holder has one nice feature: it has a set screw on the top of the holder, which keeps the tightening nut in place when there is no collet in the holder.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 23, 2009)

> it has a set screw on the top of the holder, which keeps the tightening nut in place


I noticed that on my Dorian 5C holder, but figured that every maker did that. Looking at Will's two Aloris holders (top view), it looks like they have some type of nut retention built in.


----------



## unterhausen (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't imagine having so many tool holders that I would sell one. OTOH, I have so much tooling for my Bridgeport that I have thought of selling some of that. Then I fail to follow through.


----------



## G1K (Dec 24, 2009)

If you do decide to sell let me know, I am in need of one.


R


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 24, 2009)

I still need a few more


----------



## StrikerDown (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice, neat and clean!

What are they sitting on on the right?


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 24, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> Very nice, neat and clean!
> 
> What are they sitting on on the right?


 


http://images47.fotki.com/v1403/photos/1/141020/7069725/IMG_1239-vi.jpg


----------



## StrikerDown (Dec 24, 2009)

Just couldn't resist showing the hardware, eh!

I'm wondering what the surface is they are on, Mag strips or something or just a mat of some kind!

Gorgeous machine by the way!


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 24, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> Just couldn't resist showing the hardware, eh!
> 
> I'm wondering what the surface is they are on, Mag strips or something or just a mat of some kind!
> 
> Gorgeous machine by the way!


 
They are on a rubber mat.

Mac


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 24, 2009)

Mac, your shop looks like an _*F1*_ garage...:twothumbs

I'll trade both of my Suzuki's for your lathe oo:


----------

